# Christmas herping



## NickGeee (Jan 6, 2015)

Just some random lizards i have found the past month or so...

One of my favorite skinks, This one was a stand out from the usual dark ones I see.



Whites Skink by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Another common species, which can be found in many backyards in melbourne.



Marbled Gecko by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr

Just before Christmas i went down to the mornington peninsula for afew days.
After missing Tiger snakes, white lipped snakes and several species of small brown skinks, some larger and cooler skink species were found.



Tiliqua nigrolutea by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
After finding this blotched blue tongue, i was surprised to find some eastern blueys 20 or so metres away.



Tiliqua scincoides scincoides by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
The two species were found in quite different habitat.



Tiliqua scincoides scincoides by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
and one of these beauties <3



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
enjoy


----------



## stephensii (Jan 6, 2015)

nice man, i hope to find some whites skinks next time im down in the tablelands


----------



## Stuart (Jan 6, 2015)

Very cool finds mate. We'll done


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 6, 2015)

terrific photo's mate


----------



## Pirateherpss (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice shots!!


----------

